# Little Sahara State Park, Oklahoma



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone been to Little Sahara State Park in Oklahoma? We are going there next week with the ATVs and would like to know which side of the park is better for family camping (north or south)? After a couple of nights there, we are heading to OKC for my daughters softball tournament. We will be staying at the KOA on the east side of town. Any feedback on either location would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Juan said:


> Has anyone been to Little Sahara State Park in Oklahoma? We are going there next week with the ATVs and would like to know which side of the park is better for family camping (north or south)? After a couple of nights there, we are heading to OKC for my daughters softball tournament. We will be staying at the KOA on the east side of town. Any feedback on either location would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Oklah...ahoma_City.html








Welcome to Oklahoma. I can't help with the Little Sahara in the NW part of the state but I don't think you will go wrong with either location. (north or south) I am not sure of the location of the softball tournament but if it is close to downtown I suggest the Roadrunner RV Park. I believe the park review link above is accurate. Go downtown and enjoy the new canel and the river rowing area at the chesapeake boathouse. Kinda nice for Oklahoma..

Don't look at homes in North Edmond as you will want to bring all your friends to our low cost of living area....Ha Ha LOL

Keep us posted and let us know if you need anything.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry to hijack thread....Sweathog have you ever stayed at Beavers Bend state park down by broken bow lake? We will be heading there next week for the first time. Is it a good family state park as is advertised?


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Sorry to hijack thread....Sweathog have you ever stayed at Beavers Bend state park down by broken bow lake? We will be headig there next week for the first time. Is it a good family state park as is advertised?










I have been to Broken Bow Lake, but not the state park. You will be pleased to take the family to this location. Most of our lake areas attract a different crowd on holiday's but you will be fine. The pics and reports are correct.....

How did you LA guy's find this anyway??


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I have been there several times and I can say you are going to have a blast, Just be carefull!! As far as the north or south well in my opinion I think the north is lil more family friendly. Ive seen a lot of wild things at the south end, nothing really bad dont get me wrong. Biggest dune out there is buttercup, you will know it when you see it im sure....Have Fun....
It looks like you have some little ones, you might check the rules "I heard" they no longer allow 2 riders together unless machine is designed for it and no one under 16. Remember that is what "I heard"...


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I did read online that double riding is no longer allowed unless the ATV was designed for that. I also called to confirm that rule, which they did, but they said there was no age rule. It is up to the parent/guardian whether their kids can ride or not. We will be going during the week so I feel my 4 year old will be fine on his ATV; less dune traffic. I bought him some paddles last month just for this trip. We also went trail riding this past weekend and he did great, got some more good practice in before the trip. Of course we'll take it easy when he's out there with me.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Juan said:


> I did read online that double riding is no longer allowed unless the ATV was designed for that. I also called to confirm that rule, which they did, but they said there was no age rule. It is up to the parent/guardian whether their kids can ride or not. We will be going during the week so I feel my 4 year old will be fine on his ATV; less dune traffic. I bought him some paddles last month just for this trip. We also went trail riding this past weekend and he did great, got some more good practice in before the trip. Of course we'll take it easy when he's out there with me.


Wow that will be soo cute I have a 5 yr old I really need to buy him something. I would love to see some pics of your son out there,,,Take Care...


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

My son has been riding since he was 3 1/2. It would have been sooner but the DW wouldn't let me. Below are a couple of links to see my son riding.





http://home.comcast.net/~juan.iglesias/sit...cc60dfaafc60975 (not very many pictures yet)

I'll be sure to take lots of pictures to share with everyone.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, we finally took our first big trip. Arrived at Little Sahara SP on Wednesday evening last week. Set up camp, made dinner and relaxed the rest of the evening. Thursday, got up and needed to go into town to get another case of water, we went through a lot of water, OK is hot! As I went to unhook the trailer on Thursday morning I made sure the wheel chocks were in place, only on one side though because the other side had pieces of wood under the tires to level the trailer. Well, as I unhooked the trailer, it rolled back about 1 foot. Luckily the front stabilizer jacks were still down and the trailer stopped quickly. No one was inside or near the trailer. Scary for about 30 seconds. I then checked the chocks and there one was partially crushed and about half buried. I got everything situated and enjoyed the rest of the trip.

Sand dunes were great, better than the ones here in CO. My son did great on his mini ATV. He loved it. We stayed at the south campground since it was closer to the smaller dunes for my son. Campsite was as expected, older, plain, no trees near sites. But, we weren't there for the trees and shade right? We rode all day Thursday, I even took my truck out on the dunes so my wife and 2 year old could look around out there. I had to put one of the whip flags from our ATV onto the truck before they let me in though.

Friday we left for the KOA in OKC. Nice place, very friendly staff, very relaxing. Plenty of trees and shade at this place. We visited the OKC memorial, went to Toby Keiths I love this bar and grill, and my daughters soft ball tournament. We had a great time in OK!
We got home Monday night and I ordered BAL x-chocks the next day.

Pictures: www.brenden2004.com click on "Oklahoma May 2009."


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Very cool. I rode there a couple years ago. very fun. Plan on taking the family out there soon. Pictures are great.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Great report Juan. We might not have the Rockies but not a bad place to visit...Ya, it does get hot... That is why we head for colorado or wyoming....


----------

